# New Way to Train plants??? LST??? All real heads please enter



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, So i know im kinda still new to the site, but ive done something today in my highness/ joblessness state of mind to my plants that i think may be a new training method, and it seems very effective, at least with my plants.... it required only 1 pc of string instead of the three or four i had originally... and it opens up the inner part, while maintaining very very low stress on the fan leaves.... anyway..all this is my opinion.. imma roll with it for now.. but here are the pictures.... i tried to make a couple shots to give a better idea... im thinking this could be refined beyond my bailers twine to something a bit better at getting those big fan leaves to be like an umbrella... to me it looks like it really opens up light for that secondary growth...  input, ideas????


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 15, 2007)

Very cool idea. I've been trying to figure out a way to tie my fan leaves so the other bud sites get more light. I think I'll give this a try.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

I was all piffed out.. and i realize i was just trying down all the leaves.. and it was way to much work... so i tried it.. now im rolling with it... i dont think it will be as effective when it comes to later in veg.. when i want to apply more LST... but for now.. its making those secondary veg get some much needed light..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 15, 2007)

man that's not the way to LST.. no offense. You should make your tie about 3 nodes down from the top of the plant along the meristem or main stem. Tie it loosely as you can compensate for stalk growth. 

Bend the top of the plant over and tie it down where the top is almost touching the soil or top of the pot. This enables the plant auxins to travel to other parts of the plants that it normally would bypass. Causing more lateral growth to occur at the nodes.

LST works great in veg and early flower. I normally untie my plants early to mid flower.By that time they have many many tops and many budsites. 

Anyways good luck with your LST'ing .... i am sure there are other members that would be willing to help you learn also.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 15, 2007)

Mr. Wakenbake has given you great info.
You do not (however) need to untie the plant. I have flowered succussfully with them tied...sorta like a make shift Scrog. I kept bending as ht. became an issue.
You always start at the top and bend carefully. Someone recent has a grow journal that is doing an LST type of grow...may want to look at posts in the last week in the grow journal section. Person put up some great pics.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 15, 2007)

it's all personal preferance with the untying deal.. i do it for room reasons... anyways thanks for adding the info mutt.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

I understand its not "LST"... but i was saying it could be a form.. since LST stands for Low Stress Training... wouldnt this be considered low stress???? 

i understand the traditional LST, i was just wondering if you this this method of making the fan leaves stay down would be considered effective...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't think it's giong to do much man.. the whole point behind lst is to get the main growing tip down ... so the axial growth will happen.

try it and see though.. who knows


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 15, 2007)

I say keep it going man.  The only way we all learn new things is by experimentation.  I've never seen this done.  If you could document it in your journal that would be awesome.  I can even move your posts with pictures if you'd like.  Let me know man.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

I think it looks interesting too. I've LSTed and pinched the stems of my blue mystic but this looks totally diff. I'm now subscribed, I want to watch this.


----------



## OGkush (Jun 24, 2007)

i HAVE A 2 FT TALL KUSH PLANT THAT I TOPPED AND HAVE BEEN TYING DOWN. SHE HAS 9 MAIN COLAS FORMING ON TOP AND 8 ON THE BOTTOM SIDES. SHE IS 2 WEEKS INTO FLOWER, SHOULD I UNTIE HER OR LEAVE HER TIED UP.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 24, 2007)

Doesn't matter. Whatever you prefer. Btw, hows the new tying method working RBB?


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 28, 2007)

Very interesting. Keep it going! I wanna see what happens too. If not for LST, then for the fun. Unless you can't spare. Creative thinking is good for all of us. Especially on a site like this. Don't be scared to try new things cause if you don't want to learn better ways to grow weed, I do! We can all watch and learn different techniques at the same time with other peoples imaginations. That's what makes this site so great!


----------

